# Not alone, found pigeon



## desertrose269 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well extensive reading in the forum here has given me an insight to what and where to start with a pigeon that was in front of our house. He/she is banded so I had a clue he wasn't just a run of the mill pigeon. I took him to my back yard to make sure he was safe until I figured out what to do, I opened the back door and he walked in like he owned the place! At this point he is in a laundry basked with some water and food. I figure I will release him tomorrow to see if he knows or wants to fly home. If he doesn't I will try and get ahold of someone in the local chapter for racing pigeons. 
I tried to look up his band but it doesn't give much information. The band is red with phx 2009 129 and that is about it. We live on the east side of Tucson, I figured if he is from Phoenix the little guy had a long hot flight down here. 

If anyone can give me an idea if turning him loose in the morning would be good or just try and contact someone in the area. He also seems to have some little white bugs on him, I thought mites were red but not much of a bird person so not sure

Thanks for any assistance in this


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

the white bugs could be feather lice. i dont know much about band information but someone will be along who can help you more. 
good luck with the little guy


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't think you should just let him go, he has come to you for help, he is probably hungry and exhausted
stand by, someone will be on to help you find his owner.
not sure about the little white bugs again stand by


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

PLEASE do NOT release the bird. His Band is from Phoenix Im guessing and it was in the 100's here today... I am in Tucson.... Can you keep him in a safe place until the owner can be contacted. Releasing him is not a good idea.. He is tired and needs help finding home most likely.


----------



## desertrose269 (Sep 18, 2009)

Of course I will keep him safe, I understand the heat in AZ oh so well, hehe. Just unable to find any thing that gives an owner number or name for him, not sure how to go about finding out. Do you know anyone in the Tucson area here that I can call to find out?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

The band doesn't give much info ... from what I know .... 2009 mean he is a Yong Bird the 129- just his # and the phx I almost sure is Phoenix. Here is a link to a thread that talks about bands... Not sure its gonna be too much help, but you can have a look at it. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/you-found-a-banded-pigeon-now-what-11895.html 

Is he all white????

Also, if you could offer him a dish that is at least two inches in depth with a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar- that will help him rehydrate. The bugs are most likely lice... he will need to be sprayed or dusted to get rid of them. DO you have any Seven Garden dust by any chance?? If yes- You can dust him with it ...cover his eyes... and that will get rid of the bugs. It has been very hot here and I would hate to see you just release him and have him end up in hands not as kind as yours. There are a LOT of Hawks between here and Phoenix... it would be a death trap for this one right now IMO.


----------



## desertrose269 (Sep 18, 2009)

He will be safe here until we can find his owner, if not he will have a safe place to live, he certainly is a sweetheart, surprised the heck out of me when he just walked in the back door like he lived here.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

desertrose269 said:


> Of course I will keep him safe, I understand the heat in AZ oh so well, hehe. Just unable to find any thing that gives an owner number or name for him, not sure how to go about finding out. Do you know anyone in the Tucson area here that I can call to find out?


 I don't. I will search tonight and see what I can find. Unfortunately the band doesn't give much info for any of us to go on...

BUT... I am not that familiar with bands so... maybe somone else could shed some light. (( crossing fingers)) I'll direct someone who can help here to the thread.

I can PM you my number , that way if you have any questions on his care, you can call and ask me, if you'd like.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep- he was MOST GRATEFUL that you let him come in too! THANK YOU so MUCH for that!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I have sent Cindy - one of our Moderators a Pm and have asked about the Phoenix clubs and gave her the link to this thread. Again, not sure we will be able to do anything more than we have, considering the info on the band... but she'd be one to know! So hang tight... If she doesn't respond tonight then check tomorrow as well... people pop in and out all night and day! I have sent you my phone# by PM... feel free to call if you have questions about his care. I'd be happy to answer any questions.

For the meantime do you have any birdseed you could give him? If not dethaw some frozen peas in some warm water and drain them... offer them to him in a dish. I can meet you somewhere tomorrow and give you some pigeon feed and red grit .... if that would help as well.


----------



## desertrose269 (Sep 18, 2009)

We have a Cockatel (sp?) who was also a rescue quite a few years ago, so have some of that food, it has some corn and seed in it, my daughter will pick up some stuff for the bugs so we will feel more comfortable handling him. I will add the small bit of sugar and salt to his water tomorrow when he is awake. I certainly appreciate all the info and help, I can see why so many ppl that find them fall in love with them, they are so innocent about the dangers, this little guy was in the road in front of the house and not all folks care that much. Thanks to everyone that has responded, I didnt expect it so soon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for assisting this pigeon! Please do double check for any additional letters or numbers on the band. If there is no additional information, then the band is most likely a private/personal one and won't be traceable.

As has been posted, please hang on to this bird until we can either find the owner or a home for it.

Nice to have you here on Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

if you do find an IF on this band somewhere along with the rest of the additional lettering ,this is who the bird at least came from:

PHX Phoenixville Western
Gary Moore 730 Sandra La. Phoenixville, PA 19460-2322
(610)933-6654 [email protected]\ 

now if you dont find a IF then it is as they said already untracible


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the email, Jenn. Sorry I'm late in replying. 

Desertrose,
First and foremost, many thanks for accepting this little guy in to your home.  
Here is the link to the AZ Pigeon Club.
http://www.azpigeons.org/
Click on Club Information. That will take you a list of a few members and their numbers.

I would suggest giving Gary Miller (swell guy ) a call. Hopefully he will be able to assist you. 

Please let us know how things go.


----------



## desertrose269 (Sep 18, 2009)

Some sad news, last night at some point the little guy expired. he was well enough when I went to bed and I got up and he was gone. I have no idea what happened to him other than he may have gotten some kind of trauma before I found him. I didnt see any blood anywhere from his nose or anywhere else on him so I have no idea. Thank you for all the assistance I wish I could have returned him to his owner. At least he was comfortable and safe for a little while.

Thanks Again


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

desertrose269 said:


> Some sad news, last night at some point the little guy expired. he was well enough when I went to bed and I got up and he was gone. I have no idea what happened to him other than he may have gotten some kind of trauma before I found him. I didnt see any blood anywhere from his nose or anywhere else on him so I have no idea. Thank you for all the assistance I wish I could have returned him to his owner. At least he was comfortable and safe for a little while.
> 
> Thanks Again


   So sad.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OH no------- I feel horrible!!!  I am so close in proxmity to you and have meds..... and feel like I should have helped more than I did.  Im sorry that he passed! Many HUGS to you and your family for helping this little one... He was in the comfort of a home that welcomed him in...and I thank you SO very much for that! May he fly with wings wide open to a place that he will be free of pain! RIP sweet baby! 

Please tell your son I'm sorry! I know he must be dissapointed. If you should decide to adopt --- let me know, if I could be of any help in the future! <<<hugs>>>


----------



## desertrose269 (Sep 18, 2009)

I didnt see any indication of illness or injury, other than perhaps being a bit disoriented so it was hard to tell what happened. It was also so late in the evening that I dont think we could have done much till the next day anyhow. Some things are ment to be, sure opened my eyes to a whole new activity and to the enjoyment folks get out of these gentle birds. I will certainly know what to look for if I ever cross paths with one again. As for adopting one I would have a hundred of them if I could, I rent so it isnt practical for me to make that commitment and wouldnt be fair to the little critters. I was surprised and pleased at the support that was so quick, everyone has been great.


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

I am so sorry that he didn't make it. How very sad.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm very sorry he didn't make it. You did a wonderful thing by taking him in and giving him a safe, quiet place to spend his last hours, though.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

It is very sad, but at least he had you for the hours you had him. Better than being hit by a car. I hope you do plan to adopt in the future, they are wonderful pets. Thanks for helping him. min


----------

